# Torsion box workbench top?



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I build myself a TB top and now want to find the best/most solid way to attach this to a bench base which I will build from 4×4 (legs)and 2×8 (stringers) the top is build from a 3/4 particle board base with a 1/2 mdf web and 3/4 plywood top, I wrapped the ends with 5/4 pine.
The top is just the right width for the space so I would not like to make it any wider by adding the legs on the exterior. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks Pat
PS Will add a couple pics as soon as I can download them.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I always did like the idea of a torsion box used as a work bench top.

Looking forward to the pics, project posts, and comments.

Oh yeah.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Basic attachment idea #1:


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

And maybe add stretchers underneath to fortify rigidity similar to this:


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Google "Ian Kirby torsion box workbench"


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

@Redsled Appreciate the ideas, the torsion box will hold a truck as solid as it is its just that attaching it rock solid to the frame that i need ideas for. I would like a woodworking solution not so much a quicky one.

Loren, I tried but did not find anything with that name attached, could perhaps attach a link for me? Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Run three 1×4's between the front and rear stringers. attach the top to the 1×4's with particle board screws. 2×4 stringers would be enough.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/article/the-torsion-box.aspx

Ian Kirby torsion box workbench googled above link


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

You have to be a member to see anything but the first page.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

And so it goes…..


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe a member will take pity on me and send me some of the member pics in that build. The effort is much appreciated.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's your pity. "You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes…." 
http://www.google.com/patents/US4542891


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I finally remembered to download my top. Still haven't made a final decision but will this weekend when I start building the base.* Any thoughts before then are sure welcome.*
Nailbanger thanks for that link.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

Take a look at this website…I built this torsion box bench…it's simple, cheap, and very flat/sturdy. Check out my shop for photos.
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jeff, thanks alot for the great link. Its a very creative low cost solution. My top though is build like the wood whisperer version with only 1/2" web of mdf in the center no real "meat" to anchor to I'm leaning towards using some HD pocket screws for the time being til I can replace the top with something more substantial.

I have a friend who installs hardwood flooring who I asked to keep an eye out for some oak or maple. I'm wondering could I glue this to the top of some douglas fir 2×3's to get a nice hard top??


----------

